# What would you like to see in a new Jupiter 2 model.



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

There has always been talk of the different scales between the Jupiter 2 sets and filming minatures. Of course in the context of the show we really shouldnt be concerned about it.(Well as long as we ignore the power core level) 

With the polar lights model there was an effort to rescale the interiors to fit in the exterior shell. It was successful I think for the most part. With some liberties taken at various points. Now I know that there is a certain segment of modelers that would love a faithful model based on the filming minature without a full interior and there are others who would like a larger J2 with a full interiior with room to customize. I myself would like to see one with both options. There have been many drawings that attempted successfully to integrate both levels into the ship. With a little rescaling of course. My favortite version was done by Earl Hooks in his Propulsions Specifications Guide.http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Space-Ju...=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199415386&sr=8-7 (There are some drawing beneath the cover diagram. Why is the book now $800+???)
I would like to see something similar in a future version of the J2. Hopefully Moeibus can bring us a nice J2 one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Slightly larger than the PL J2, though not too much. 15"?
Most importantly - the landing gear wells should be cut out and detailed inside, and a little more care taken in getting accurate legs. A bit more accuracy inside too - the seats, for instance.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The Lunar Models kit - of which were two versions, I believe - the first one being 16" in diameter, the second one being 16 1/2" (this second one is now considered more "correct" than the first) and it's supposed to be 1/35 scale, I believe. That is a good scale to work with, given the amount of add-on kits in that scale with some of those potentially able to be converted for a 1/35 J2 (okay, I don't know what, just yet!). I know that Lunar's "Lost in Space" line was their most popular kit series.

But a new kit in that scale might be considered "stepping on the toes" of Lunar, though. I really have no idea just how much Lunar is a current and going concern, especially since I last heard that the company is up for sale. Has anyone bought from them in... oh, the last 5 years or so?

Just curious, here! The 12" PL kit was considered to be 1/48, at least on the upper level. If 16.5" is 1/35, (the next logical and popular scale to work with) what would 15" be? Around 1/40th? Talk about oddball scales! LOL! (Not putting you down, John. It is a good idea!) I still have a (started) 16" J2, plus interior kit and the Fusion Core kit. That would be a cool model - if I have the nerves to work on it!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've ordered from Randy several times over the past 5 years,and although it takes several months (he does have a day job and a family to feed) to receive my kits, he's always come through.
I recommend that you go ahead and build the Jupiter 2, interior and fusion core, but continue to take your time with it; it IS a rather cool ship once it's finished (and very easy to light up). The only really fragile (and frustrating)assembly is the elevator cage.
To get back to the original question, I agree with John's idea of having cut out & better detailed landing gear wells, but would stick with 16.5", as it's an excellent size & scale. The only things I'd revise would be;
A) a sliding/removable exterior hatch door with a two-side detailed & sliding/removable airlock door,
B) a "landed, camp site" lower hull, which would only be about 1/2" high with a flat bottom and bevelled edges to hold up the upper hull and contain the interior kit, accompanied by
C) a ramp which reaches from the hatch to the camp site base.
These, coupled with the 1/35th scale Robinsons and the accessory kit would make for an excellent diorama (admittedly about half the size of a typical dining room table).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, 15" was a rough guess.  I have no idea how big the ship is supposed to be.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

What i would like to see, is retractable landing gear/a more accurate and easyier to paint fusion core with manuevering fins/a two piece hull assembly,not three sections like the polar lights kit/more accurate seats.A full blown interior is cool but if they only included the front mock up,with a few scaled figures that would be fine.And as far as size 16 inches/18 inches.The bigger the better! :woohoo: But untill then,I do have my polar lights kit and it does look very cool in my display case :dude:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got enough J2's models.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I got enough J2's models.



I hear THAT!!!


I'd like a 10 inch diameter Gemini 12/Jupiter 2 that was used for the flying, and far off sequences. Make it with a mechanical mirror rotation system for the Fusion core, Single blinking lightbulb in Bubble, no gear, but points to run wire thru the hull to inside attachments so it looks clean. 

I'd like to see a SET Version of the Jupiter 2. It would have the campsite, with hydroponic gardens, force field generator, Deutronium laser mining thing, and tables n chairs for outdoor eating. The Jupiter would have straight sides, correct door and ramp, and correct to the set interior. I'd like this in 1/24 to go with a Chariot and Space Pod.....

I'd like a "Hero" scaled model about 3 feet in diameter. Working gear, manual sliding crash doors upper n lower, and mechanical Fusion core and bubble. (Hero SPFX model had no detail inside the gear wells, but they were an open frame, with both sides being different. I'd like the 3 foot job to have wire supports too. Radio controlled gear and Footpad doors, and small batteries. Offer space pod in same scale with parts to make Pod bay. Motorized, but giving up powered gear. (just like 2nd J2 SPFX model)


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Y3a said:


> I hear THAT!!!
> 
> 
> I'd like a 10 inch diameter Gemini 12/Jupiter 2 that was used for the flying, and far off sequences. Make it with a mechanical mirror rotation system for the Fusion core, Single blinking lightbulb in Bubble, no gear, but points to run wire thru the hull to inside attachments so it looks clean.
> ...


Hello...

Since the Jupiter 2 has been done to various levels of accuracy (Lunar Models, Polar Lights, and others), I'd like to see an accurate Gemini XII version with a 12 inch diameter and with an accurate launch cradle and tractors. This way, builders could display both ships together, or also have the option of displaying the ship as it was seen on the launch pad. Maybe the Gemini XII could be one kit, and the launch pad another kit.

Another wish/suggestion: The F12 fuel barge/weather station as a model (about 12 to 16 inches inches across), with a mini Jupiter 2/Gemini 12.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I got enough J2's models.



How many can you have? There has only been one massed produced J2 a few Resin produced ones(Lunar,Scifi-Metropolis) and I believe a really old and rare one from the 60's. Plus the toy from 10 years ago. There have been far more USS Enterprises than J2's 

Like some of the ideas so far. The outdoor set scene would be great. Though that could still be made with a full outer shell of the J2. The 1st season had the overhead shot of the J2 crashed on the cliffside, showing the entire hull of the ship plus some equipment outside of the ship.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

What would you like to see in a new Jupiter 2 model?

Marta Kristen stepping out of the shower, of course!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I would like to see a more accurate fusion core, with fins and a seperate window insert. I just masked 64 little squares, not fun! Figures! We need a crew to put in there. For size, I would like a 16inch-ish J2. I had the Lunar 16 inch years ago and liked it's size. More accurate legs, sliding hatch door, etc. Nearly done with my PL J2 build, by the way.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Dar said:


> How many can you have? There has only been one massed produced J2 a few Resin produced ones(Lunar,Scifi-Metropolis) and I believe a really old and rare one from the 60's. Plus the toy from 10 years ago. There have been far more USS Enterprises than J2's
> 
> Like some of the ideas so far. The outdoor set scene would be great. Though that could still be made with a full outer shell of the J2. The 1st season had the overhead shot of the J2 crashed on the cliffside, showing the entire hull of the ship plus some equipment outside of the ship.



I have: 

1 4 footer - copy of SPFX model hull.
3 1 foot Polar light models, 1 with gear and interior and lights, 1 with rotating mechanical lights and SPFX model 'interior' and one modified to a more Gemini 12 look.
2 16" Lunar Models J2's. One built (c- build) one unbuilt.
1 6" Lunar Models solid resin "popular version" w/out gear.
1 6" vacuform kit (SFMA) with modified fusion core.
1 2" metal Johnny LIghtning jupiter 2 with no gear.

As an add-on to my earlier suggestion on a SET version of the camp site....
a way to see below the sand to see the lower level and pit they made to land it on, with those nice raised sides.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not to go to far OT but Y3a, how did you do the "mechanical lights" on your PL J2?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I agree with just about all of the above. What I want is:
Injection molded, not vacuform
if a two piece hull with a lift off top half, then give us some things to fill in the bulkheads with like a computer bank, folded up chariot, a pod, storage materials, tools, to fill in the empty areas behind the main walls.
I agree on retractiable legs capable of supporting the model
I agree on the fusion core
Give us a set of windows that are glued to a frame, not a frame molded on.
Elevator rails done better than the PL kit.
I can go for a 12 to 15 inch kit with details molded in 
like a Fine Molds kit.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Y3a said:


> I have:
> 
> 1 4 footer - copy of SPFX model hull.
> 3 1 foot Polar light models, 1 with gear and interior and lights, 1 with rotating mechanical lights and SPFX model 'interior' and one modified to a more Gemini 12 look.
> ...



Ahhh so you have multiples. Im not counting the Johnny Lightning.   If there are different versions made like what was mentioned above, think you would get one?


Many great ideas so far. This is one scifi ship that can have multiple types of model settings and scales. Hope we get to see some of them one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Old_McDonald said:


> I agree with just about all of the above. What I want is:
> Injection molded, not vacuform
> if a two piece hull with a lift off top half, then give us some things to fill in the bulkheads with like a computer bank, folded up chariot, a pod, storage materials, tools, to fill in the empty areas behind the main walls.
> I agree on retractiable legs capable of supporting the model
> ...


Hi...
If a Gemini XII or Jupiter 2 were to be released, I like, in particular, the idea of a better window frame (into which clear pieces could be placed). In the PL kit, the clear plastic is too think and causes a wavey appearance to details in the interior. I replaced the window on Jupiter 2 models I built, but this was tough and a frame would be more accurate and would allow easier replacement if the builder so desired.

Jim


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I would suggest that someone contact Jim Key at Custom Replicas and ask why he hasn't released his beautiful Jupiter II. It's all ready to go - but sadly has never been put out there. I've asked and gotten nowhere - truly a shame. This is the model that I would most like to have.

http://www.customreplicas.com/24_J2.htm


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

^^^^Thats a great version. I doubt it will ever come out though. That site barely ever has any activity. Its wasnt supposed to be an assemly kit though.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

GEH737 said:


> I would suggest that someone contact Jim Key at Custom Replicas and ask why he hasn't released his beautiful Jupiter II. It's all ready to go - but sadly has never been put out there. I've asked and gotten nowhere - truly a shame. This is the model that I would most like to have.
> 
> http://www.customreplicas.com/24_J2.htm


The usual bs, all flash no show.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

If the SPFX model saucer represents 60 feet across, then a 1/24 scale (Mobius Pod and Chariot) version of the Jupiter 2 would be 2 feet 6 inches across. Hmmmmm.
Spring loaded landing gear could be built in that size, using brass tubing and hardware store springs. A gearbox that would be mounted on the top of the fusion core could spin 6 LED's on a specially shaped spinner, and a clear rod could connect the folded circle spinning in the top bubble with the gearbox on the core. Maybe offer a static version, and one with the mechanics. alignment is very important as the gear and footpads retract into the gear wells. The footpad should swivel but not rotate!. After the gear retracts, the footpad doors slide back into place. they slide back at about a 12 degree angle, with one edge of the doors being beveled to help it slide into place.
Cast metal feet would be cool. with a very small hole for a wire to be attached which would go thru a small loop on the bottom of the gear leg to be used for alignment. 
Pulleys and springs can be used to make the gear go down and back like the SPFX model. perhaps a choice of door, no door for purists, and 1st and 2-3 yr lower level shape.(1st year was a little more shallow)Years 2-3 had the "Space Pod" requiring fatter belly. (so why didn't John use the Pod in 3rd episode instead of falling onto the Pryplanus surface, requiring the rest to follow?-Big crash followed.) But I digress.

You "Can" do a set interior with the 60 footer using a smaller interior of 48 feet. make sure it's the Set version and position of the couch, lack of Astrogator, raised n lowered freezy-tube platforms, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I'm satified with the Jupiter 2 kit that Polar Lights released.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm pleased as punch with the PL kit as well. I would like to see something bigger though. I'm about done with mine. Maybe not a full 2 footer but an 18 incher would be nice. That's still a good deal bigger than the PL and still small enough to display.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Roland said:


> I'm satified with the Jupiter 2 kit that Polar Lights released.


I always thought it funny that Aurora released the "Invaders" ship but not the Jupiter 2. That was a real big disappointment as a kid, that the J2 was never done. I heard that some rocket scientist told Aurora that a J2 would not have much interest in the model market. Unbelieveable. By the way, Polar Lights did a great job but some of the nerds nick picked it to death. The only thing I didn't understand were the bench seats, but I didn't have a stroke about it. Does anyone here know the *real *story as to why the J2 wasn't done by Aurora?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Nevermind ... .


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Zorro said:


> _Forbidden Planet_ was almost a "forgotten" film 10 years down the road from its premiere. I'm guessing Aurora simply didn't think it would be a good seller for that reason alone.


He was talking about the Jupiter 2 from Lost in Space, not the C57D from Forbidden Planet.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

robiwon said:


> He was talking about the Jupiter 2 from Lost in Space, not the C57D from Forbidden Planet.


Dang it! I _knew _I was gettin' my spaceships mixed up.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I still have my C57D spaceship in a box within a box somewhere. As big as the kit is, I still don't know where I put it.


----------

